# Source for Capstar



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm looking for a very inexpensive source of Capstar.

Cheapest I've found so far is 

2-25 lb animal 60 count for $216.00 
25+ lb animal 60 count for $236.30

I have heard of the 100 count being cheaper but not able to find it.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I can check on tuesday and see where our shelter orders it from and how much they are getting for.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I just don't buy it in such large quantities... makes it less painful on the wallet. While they state that it's safe, I'm not convinced if it's given too often. I give it to my dog about twice a month and not more often. Once when he gets his once a month Frontline and maybe again in a few weeks if he's been in a heavy flea area. At that rate, buying just a few at a time doesn't seem quite so expensive. I do not recommend giving Capstar more than just a couple of times a month.. just MHO.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Our shelter gets them very cheap from vets, so that's no help, but petedge.com does carry them. 

*takes a moment to check prices*

They only sell by the six pack. 

They do have better deals for the higher quantities of such packs that you buy though. I still think it's more expensive, but I didn't crunch the numbers. 

Here you are. PetEdge: Capstar Oral Flea Treatment for Dogs Only


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

we really use capstar for little kittens to young for frontline that are bigtime flea infested.
It will not protect against fleas but will kill what fleas are on the kittens overnight.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Dawn said:


> we really use capstar for little kittens to young for frontline that are bigtime flea infested.
> It will not protect against fleas but will kill what fleas are on the kittens overnight.


Well, yes... that's the whole deal. Same for dogs. That's why using it all the time is futile.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I can check on tuesday


Thanks Dawn.



> I do not recommend giving Capstar more than just a couple of times a month.. just MHO.


I have heard that it is safe enough to be used daily (wow who could afford that) but have only given it to my Shepherds 2X in at least that many years. 

But this would only be a one time deal (I hope) for each animal - dogs and cats.

Has anyone ever given capstar to puppies or kittens? _According to package the animal needs to be at least 2 lb._ If so how young? Any problems with the young ones?

We are looking into Capstar as it seems to be generally safe and though I'm sure there is an animal somewhere that had a bad reaction I've not heard of any.

I forgot to ask - anyone ever use Capstar with a pregnant or nursing mom?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I've also read that it's completely safe, I just don't buy that. Given a few times, now and then, it's very useful. I don't know how many animals you have to administer it to, but I'd just buy a few at a time since it has such a limited time-frame. Stocking up would certainly make each usage less expensive though. It's great stuff, I just don't think it's wise to use it too often. You seem to understand that too.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Just curious why are you looking at such a big quantity? When I needed a dose I got it for a little over $4 from the Vet, doesn't seem like buying in bulk is worth it.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Cluemanti said:


> Just curious why are you looking at such a big quantity? When I needed a dose I got it for a little over $4 from the Vet, doesn't seem like buying in bulk is worth it.


That's a unique perspective.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Relayer said:


> That's a unique perspective.


Your just faster with your typing tonight!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Cluemanti said:


> Your just faster with your typing tonight!


 OK LOL I'm just having a good time on a slow Saturday night. Happy 4th!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Cluemanti said:


> Just curious why are you looking at such a big quantity? When I needed a dose I got it for a little over $4 from the Vet, doesn't seem like buying in bulk is worth it.


I live in Florida. We need them for our county evacuation shelter(s).

One of our problems is that we don't know how many animals we need to buy for as it could be a couple of dozen or hundreds - or none at all. And hopefully it would only be for a one time need at Intake. By finding the cheapest prices it will give me a guide to use for our yearly budget and requests for funds and grants. 

Speaking with local rescues they are not able to get any special deals from companies and the two vets that I spoke with already give as many that they can to local rescues and our humane shelter. My vet gave me a price on boxes of 60 each and that price isn't really any better than going on-line and ordering though it is slightly cheaper than the individual pill price. 

I need to stock up as much as I can just in case. If the pills reach the end of their shelf life I can then legally donate them to local rescues and shelters so they won't go to waste.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Relayer said:


> OK LOL I'm just having a good time on a slow Saturday night. Happy 4th!!!


Come on up to my house and you can help stuff packets and make DVD labels for our disaster preparedness seminar next Sat.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

ILGHAUS said:


> Come on up to my house and you can help stuff packets and make DVD labels for our disaster preparation seminar next Sat.


I'd be happy to help if you really need it!!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

ILGHAUS said:


> I live in Florida. We need them for our county evacuation shelter(s).


I'm not sure how the company distributes but I know they only sell to shelters and Vets. Did you try to contact them directly?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Relayer said:


> I'd be happy to help if you really need it!!


That was a very kind offer. Is it raining down in your area? Sure put a damper on a lot of our 4th activities around here. I'm not a fan anymore of the fireworks and usually stay home with the furkids but it is a shame that they were ruined for those who enjoy them. Some of the other areas have activities planned for tomorrow so maybe they won't be rained out.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

ILGHAUS said:


> That was a very kind offer. Is it raining down in your area? Sure put a damper on a lot of our 4th activities around here. I'm not a fan anymore of the fireworks and usually stay home with the furkids but it is a shame that they were ruined for those who enjoy them. Some of the other areas have activities planned for tomorrow so maybe they won't be rained out.


Not sure exactly where you are, but if you truly need help, I'm serious.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh... yes, it has been raining here all day.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Relayer said:


> Not sure exactly where you are, but if you truly need help, I'm serious.


I'm way up in Putnam County in the northeast part of the state. Again, that was very kind of you to offer but if needed I'll put the family and our local volunteers to work. Oh, I already did .... Joking aside we're good. I had a 3 day weekend off and only work Monday and Tuesday nights so I should have plenty of time to get my list of jobs done. And thankfully I'm not the one that is going on the radio to promote the seminar.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

ILGHAUS said:


> I'm looking for a very inexpensive source of Capstar.
> 
> Cheapest I've found so far is
> 
> ...


I've used Pets Megastore for many years and have been extremely happy with them.
About Pets Megastore : Pets Megastore discount medical supplies for pets

That said, this is a product you may want to investigate - Exelpet. I'VE NEVER USED IT (I use COMFORTIS). 

Their website says Exelpet is the same ingredient as Capstar. They're selling them (24-124 lbs) for US$13.89 for a six pack (if my fingers are correct that's $US 138.90 for 60 or US$236.13 for 102).
Pets Megastore : Exelpet Capstar for medium & large dogs 11-57kg (24-124lbs) - discount medical supplies for pets

Check out this area (I didn't) - but they have special offers for breeders and rescues - maybe you all would qualify???
Special Offers : Pets Megastore discount medical supplies for pets


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

OOPS - forgot you also asked for small size. The Exelpet Capstar is $13.05 for under 24.2 lbs.
Pets Megastore : Exelpet Capstar for cats & small dogs up to 11kg (24.2lbs) - discount medical supplies for pets


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks everyone I'll check out all the links.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

ILGHAUS said:


> Thanks Dawn.
> 
> 
> I have heard that it is safe enough to be used daily (wow who could afford that) but have only given it to my Shepherds 2X in at least that many years.
> ...


We use capstars at the shelter with every animal that comes in. For kitties as young as 5 weeks (that's the youngest we've gotten in that wasn't born there) we just divide the small pills up into fourths and it works the same. We've never had any ill effects. We take in pregnant cats from time to time as well and they're always fine as well. 



ILGHAUS said:


> I live in Florida. We need them for our county evacuation shelter(s).
> 
> One of our problems is that we don't know how many animals we need to buy for as it could be a couple of dozen or hundreds - or none at all. And hopefully it would only be for a one time need at Intake. By finding the cheapest prices it will give me a guide to use for our yearly budget and requests for funds and grants.
> 
> ...


Your local shelters can't get special deals? We do, but I'm not sure from where. The vet I suppose.


----------

